# Vehicle-to-Grid Gets Its Due in Delaware



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Fifteen all-electric Mini-Coopers donated by BMW and originally used in the Mini E pilot lease program, will now be used as part of a vehicle-to-grid demonstration program in Delaware.

More...


----------



## tenthousandclowns (Jun 21, 2012)

They say an EV connected to the grid is worth 5 dollars a day for load balancing! That sounds very high! My utility would have to send me a check every month if that came true. I'm curious as to what the actual value would be...


----------

